# Low "Drive" Pup?



## richiscool (Aug 1, 2011)

I have had my pup since Sunday, he came from a working pedigree, and was told he would be great for Schutzhund. He just turned 9 weeks yesterday. Now, I never cared how my other GSD acted when she was a pup, so not sure if I am overly concerned, looking for advice. He loves to play with the puppy down the street, but at home he just lays around. When I get out treats, he lights up, and keeps his attention.

Thanks


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I think at 9 weeks it may be a bit too early to tell. Such young puppies spend a lot of time sleeping!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i vaguely remember my pup being awake. lol



e.rigby said:


> I think at 9 weeks it may be a bit too early to tell. Such young puppies spend a lot of time sleeping!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

let the pup be a pup. if you don't
i'll report you to PWA (Puppy Watch Anonymous).


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Can someone please tell Zefra that puppies are suppose to sleep a lot? Please?! 

Stark slept a lot as a puppy too, very common.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Rich...he is just a young pup.
He will sleep alot right now. He has no siblings...and unless you engage him in play...he has nothing else to do but "relax".
Contact Melinda.....she can guide you through his puppy hood....she bred him and she knows what is within his genetics.
IMO...relax right now...enjoy this time....it will soon pass. LOL!
Best wishes!


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Yep, next your headed for the landshark phase, enjoy the sleepy phase while you can get it.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh yes, please just enjoy!  Tonight we couldn't get out to play like any other night because it's been pouring rain... and this little dude cannot settle down, ughh!


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

I would definitely give your pup a lot more time! My Visko when he was a puppy slept 90% of the time and I thought he was going to be low drive... 

Let me tell you, at about 5 months old something turned on and he had DRIVE, A LOT OF DRIVE! He has so much drive I think it's oozing out of his pores, and certainly more than what most people could handle. Now i'm wondering if he will ever have a nice off switch, which I think that will come with maturity! 

So with this said enjoy the quiet time while you have it!


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

My pup definitely has a low drive; I don't think she's going to get more drivey at this stage, but I could be wrong. (she's almost four months). I was disappointed at first because I really wanted an energetic puppy, but I think I'm happier now. She's not mouthy at all (never been a landshark and has never bitten me), she loves to cuddle, and she is energetic when we're playing or walking, so it works well. 

Will having a low drive pup disappoint you?


----------



## richiscool (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, I will see how he turns out. I know he is young, so guess I just wanted to see what others think, I know he plays hard and sleeps hard. we love him, he is sweet. Right now he and my Pug are wrestling, the Pug is still bigger than him, for now.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

My pup, who is now 8 mos old, was a total sleeper for the first couple of months. I would take her to Schutzhund practice (just to hang out) and we would all crack up how she would just sleep through bitework. Then she started waking up...
Now she sees the harnesses and sleeves come out and she starts doing a bucking bronco impression, it's hysterical. 
Oh, and when doing puppy prey work she never made a sound. She barked on the practice field for the first time about 2 weeks ago. 
Don't panic, just let him be a puppy.

Annette


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes, there is a big difference between a nine week old puppy and how much they sleep and how much older puppies sleep. He should definitely be napping a lot now and you see he lights up when engaged. 

Yep, PWA will have to get involved if you don't sit back and enjoy. 

Of course, always rule out parasites, fleas and worms.


----------



## richiscool (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah, he was kinda a sleeper. I took him to training yesterday, and we started with tracking. He was so into it, we could barely pull him off the track, he was so into it. (granted it had treats all over it) So, it seems that when he gets working, he "turns on"

Thanks for the inputs!


----------

